
Court Rules the FBI Does Not Need a Warrant to Hack a Computer - r721
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/court-rules-the-fbi-does-not-need-a-warrant-to-hack-a-computer
======
mtgx
> _“It seems unreasonable to think that a computer connected to the Web is
> immune from invasion,” Morgan, Jr. adds. “Indeed, the opposite holds true:
> in today 's digital world, it appears to be a virtual certainty that
> computers accessing the Internet can—and eventually will—be hacked,” he
> writes, and then points to a series of media reports on high profile hacks.
> He posits that users of Tor cannot expect to be safe from hackers._

Holy shit. Is this the equivalent of "if you wore that short tight skirt on a
dark alley at night, you should _expect_ to be raped"? Going by the judge's
logic, it would probably be _fine_ if it was an FBI agent doing it, too,
because hey "it's expected."

~~~
simbalion
I agree.

Hacking a computer is illegal, which is why law enforcement agencies need
warrants to do it. Being part of a law enforcement agency does not give one
automatic authority to violate the laws.

